

What it's like to go blind - sergeant3
http://www.vox.com/2015/4/10/8365853/blind-vision-loss

======
eibrahim
One of my greatest fear is losing sight. I feel of all the senses, that is the
one that would be most devastating to lose. So it is definitely a very
inspiring article about coping and hope and optimism. All the best to her.

